# Shimano 11-Gang Alfine als Alternative zu Rohloff?



## Wast (2. Februar 2010)

Hi,

hab ich gerade entdeckt:
http://www.radfahren.de/news/detail...ie-sensation-shimano-bringt-11-gang-nabe.html

Könnt wirklich interessant sein.


MFG

Wast


----------



## mete (2. Februar 2010)

Wenn das Ding ordentlich gedichtet ist, preislich im Rahmen bleibt und gewichtstechnisch unterhalb der Rohloff liegt, bestimmt. Zumindest für's Trainigsrad. Genaue Abstufungen wären interessant, die waren bei der Alfine bis jetzt ja immer eher grobschlächtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (2. Februar 2010)

Preislich wird die wohl unter der Coladose liegen, mal sehen scheint die alternative fürn WInterbike zu sein


----------



## Don Trailo (2. Februar 2010)

ja ich liebäugle ja auch schon weile damit 
für mein asiatravel-steel-mtb
hoffentlich versucht das mal einer aus


----------



## BikeViking (2. Februar 2010)

hoffentlich haben die nur die Gangzahl angehoben und nicht auch die Spreizung.


----------



## Catsoft (2. Februar 2010)

Moin!

Ich versuch mich in nächster Zeit an der "alten" Alfine an der Trainingsschlampe. Werde mal berichten.

Robert


----------



## othu (2. Februar 2010)

Ich fahre die 8er Alfine im 29er MTB und weiß jetzt schon,
dass ich im September einen neuen Laufradsatz kaufen werde 

Grüße
Otto


P.S.:

Sehr gut - denken,drücken,sprechen....:


> Mit einem Paukenschlag geht Shimano [...] *ins neue Jahr*!
> [...]
> Erhältlich ist die neue Alfine mit Namen SG-S700 laut Shimano Importeur Paul Lange in den Geschäften *ab September 2010*


----------



## Hellspawn (2. Februar 2010)

BikeViking schrieb:


> hoffentlich haben die nur die Gangzahl angehoben und nicht auch die Spreizung.



edit sagt erst lesen, dann posten (gilt auch für mich )



> Aktuelle Eckdaten:
> 
> Preis: ca. 300.- Euro
> Gewicht: ca. 1600 Gramm
> ...


----------



## ohneworte (2. Februar 2010)

Moin,

Kollegen von mir sind gestern bereits in Bremen mit der Nabe probegefahren (ich habs leider verpennt und werde wohl erst Mitte/Ende März dazu kommen) und waren absolut begeistert sowohl vom Lauf als auch vom Schaltverhalten.

Da kommt wohl was richtig Gelungenes auf uns zu!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## kogafreund (5. Februar 2010)

Ich bin auch sehr gespannt. 
Die "normale" Alfine fahre ich jetzt seit ca. 5000 km bei jedem Wetter: Völlig problemlos.
Die neue Nabe könnte ein großer Erfolg werden. 
Bei 11 schaltbaren Gängen wäre wahrscheinlich aber ein Drehgriff besser. 
Und wenn die Rasterung der Gänge - wie bisher - im Schaltgriff untergebracht ist, 
dann müßte bei 11 Gängen der Schaltgriff noch exakter schalten, um Ungenauigkeiten zu vermeiden.
Ende des Monats wird die Radreisemesse hier in Hamburg sein. Evtl. kriegt man dort ja mal ein Rad zu fassen... .


----------



## ohneworte (5. Februar 2010)

kogafreund schrieb:


> Ich bin auch sehr gespannt.
> Die "normale" Alfine fahre ich jetzt seit ca. 5000 km bei jedem Wetter: Völlig problemlos.
> Die neue Nabe könnte ein großer Erfolg werden.
> Bei 11 schaltbaren Gängen wäre wahrscheinlich aber ein Drehgriff besser.
> ...



Das wird in Hamburg wohl nicht klappen! Gibt bis dahin nur Shimano Kundenmuster!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Momomuck (5. Februar 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Kollegen von mir sind gestern bereits in Bremen mit der Nabe probegefahren



Jens, dann lass doch mal berichten


----------



## Thunderbird (5. Februar 2010)

BikeViking schrieb:


> hoffentlich haben die nur die Gangzahl angehoben und nicht auch die Spreizung.



Die Übersetzungsbreite wird 409% sein.
http://www.bike-eu.com/news/3844/shimano-launches-11-speed-internal-hub-gear.html


Thb


----------



## hamsteralex (5. Februar 2010)

othu schrieb:


> Ich fahre die 8er Alfine im 29er MTB und weiß jetzt schon,
> dass ich im September einen neuen Laufradsatz kaufen werde



Ich hab sie seit 2007 eine 8er in meinem BadBoy drin...ich kann es auch kaum bis zum September abwarten. Die 11er kommt mir auf alle Fälle in die Kiste rein.

Ich hätte mich ja fast zum Kauf einer Rohloff durchgerungen. Aber an der Rohloff haben mich noch so ein paar Sachen(Schaltbox, doppelte Schaltzüge, Drehriff, etc.) mehr oder weniger extrem gestört. Mit der 11er Alfine siehts da schon wieder anders aus. Auserdem kann ich jetzt auch gut ein paar hundert Euro auf dem Konto lassen.


----------



## Catsoft (5. Februar 2010)

Moin!

Welche Kettenblattgröße fahrt ihr so auf eurer Alfine am MTB?

Robert


----------



## lykanthrop (8. Februar 2010)

32 vorne, 21 hinten. Im Gelaende prima, auf der Straße zu kurz.


----------



## kogafreund (8. Februar 2010)

44-19
Habe aber dicke Beine und wohne im Flachland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (8. Februar 2010)

Momomuck schrieb:


> Jens, dann lass doch mal berichten



Sobald ich das erste Muster selber gefahren habe werde ich das erledigen!


----------



## othu (8. Februar 2010)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Welche Kettenblattgröße fahrt ihr so auf eurer Alfine am MTB?
> 
> Robert



38/20, Rheinland, eher flach + dicke Beine
Aber die 11er ist quasi jetzt schon gekauft!

Otto


----------



## steiltyp (10. Februar 2010)

32/25 am freerider in den alpen


----------



## mete (10. Februar 2010)

steiltyp schrieb:


> 32/25 am freerider in den alpen



Da bewegst Du Dich aber am Rande der Illegalität . Die kleinste zulässige Primärübersetzung ist 1,7 oder so.


----------



## Don Trailo (20. Februar 2010)

was anderes
*new Alfine und zahnriemenantrieb.... wird das problemlos gehen??*


----------



## mete (20. Februar 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> was anderes
> *new Alfine und zahnriemenantrieb.... wird das problemlos gehen??*



Ich glaube, ob ein Ritzel oder eine Riemenscheibe draufsteckt, wird der Nabe relativ egal sein. Nur muss ich eine Riemenscheibe eben montieren lassen.


----------



## dark-berlin (20. Februar 2010)

2 Fragen stellen sich da für mich:

-Welche Einbaubreiten gibt? 135mm und oder 130mm? Wäre schön wenn es die auch in 130 für nen Rennradrahmen geben würde. 

- Wird es nur die Version mit Scheibenbremse geben? Wenn ja würde es die Wahl der Rahmen schon recht stark einschränken... grad wenn man sich damit einen Stadt- und Alltags-Flitzer Aufbauen möchte.


----------



## Rhombus (20. Februar 2010)

dark-berlin schrieb:


> 2 Fragen stellen sich da für mich:
> 
> -Welche Einbaubreiten gibt? 135mm und oder 130mm? Wäre schön wenn es die auch in 130 für nen Rennradrahmen geben würde.



Was will man mit einer Nabenschaltung am Rennrad???????



dark-berlin schrieb:


> - Wird es nur die Version mit Scheibenbremse geben? Wenn ja würde es die Wahl der Rahmen schon recht stark einschränken... grad wenn man sich damit einen Stadt- und Alltags-Flitzer Aufbauen möchte.



Was hat die Scheibenbremsaufnahme mit den Flanken der Felge zu tun?


----------



## steiltyp (20. Februar 2010)

es wird sicher wieder die centerlock-aufnahme dran sein, wie schon bei der alten alfine - wird sicher auch wieder ein plastekäppchen dazu geben, da wirds gewichtstechnisch und optisch nix ausmachen das ganze mit einer felgenbremstauglichen felge aufzubauen ...

einbaumaß denke ich wird es nur 135mm geben ... ist ja aktuell auch so oder?!


----------



## dark-berlin (20. Februar 2010)

Rhombus schrieb:


> Was will man mit einer Nabenschaltung am Rennrad???????



Wenn man noch nen guten Rennradrahmen hat und oder was schnelles in 28 Zoll aufbauen will kommt man fast gar nicht um die 130 mm HR Nabe herum. Die meisten Trekkingradrahmen sind leider von der Geometrie auf Federgabeln ausgelegt. Rennradrahmen heißt ja nicht automatisch  Rennrad-Lenker. und auch die Reifen können ja gerne breiter als 23mm sein.

Wenn die Centerlock-Aufnahme nicht stört fein... und wenn man sie dann noch verschwinden lassen kann umso besser. 

So ein schnelles, pflegeleichtes, robustes und gleichzeitig unauffälliges Stadtradl, aber mit 11 Gängen wäre schon ne feine Sache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (21. Februar 2010)

mete schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ob ein Ritzel oder eine Riemenscheibe draufsteckt, wird der Nabe relativ egal sein. Nur muss ich eine Riemenscheibe eben montieren lassen.



Rohloff hat  ja probleme mit gates... hab ich flüstern gehört
@ zingel kannst du uns aufklären?


----------



## zingel (21. Februar 2010)

nein, keine Probleme mehr! ...PhilWood fräst mir das hintere Cog, das 
Gates nicht mehr verkaufen darf. Da es ein "Special-Order" ist, ist die 
Lieferzeit etwa einen Monat. 

...zwei Wochen hab ich bereits abgesessen


----------



## Don Trailo (21. Februar 2010)

zingel schrieb:


> nein, keine probleme mehr! ...philwood fräst mir das hintere cog, das
> gates nicht mehr verkaufen darf. Da es ein "special-order" ist, ist die
> lieferzeit etwa einen monat.
> 
> ...zwei wochen hab ich bereits abgesessen



great!!!


----------



## Hellspawn (21. Februar 2010)

da wollen wir dann Bilder sehn.
Aber was ich gehört habe ist das PW-Ritzel nicht Geländetauglich, weil es keine Hohlräume für den Schmutz hat sonder massiv ist.


----------



## zingel (21. Februar 2010)

vorne hab ich das Gates mit den Löchern und hinten hat das Originale für Rohloff auch keine.


----------



## utzinator (23. Februar 2010)

ihr koennt von mir guenstig Gates Antriebsteile haben..

Sprockets 46 /22 T mit 113 er Riemen

wenig genutzt das hintere Teil ist nur ein mal gefahren...

89 Euro


----------



## Catsoft (27. Februar 2010)

Moin!

Ich hab gerade die erste Ausfahrt mit der 8-fach hinter mir. Die "inverse" Schaltlogik stört mich extrem. Wie sieht das bei der 11-fach aus?

Robert


----------



## zweiterFelix (3. März 2010)

Hallo ; 


sehr interessant. 

Hab mal ne frage : kann man die nabe auch mit 16/22 gaengen fahren , also vorne 2 fach ? 


mfg felix


----------



## Catsoft (3. März 2010)

Klares ja!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rhombus (16. März 2010)

Ich weiÃ garnicht, ob Sie's schon wussten .....

http://road.cc/content/news/13981-shimano-alfine-11-speed-hub-car-park-test

Auf dem Papier knapp 220g leichter als die Rohlexx und zudem ein angeblicher Preis von ~375,-â¬

Geiler Beitrag!


----------



## x-rossi (16. März 2010)

11er alfine: wenn ich eine minimalste entfaltung von ca. 1,60 m erreichen möchte, die einer 28/22 kombination auf dem mtb entspricht, wie berechne ich, welches ritzel und welches blatt ich brauche


----------



## Olle Jolze (17. März 2010)

Huhu 

Dazu müßtest du die Entfaltung der Gänge kennen, bzw wäre der erste Gang von Interesse.
Keine Ahnung ob die schon bekannt gegeben wurden.
Dann einfach:

 Entfaltung (in m)
( ---------------- ) : (Übers. 1. Gang Nabe) = Übers. Ritzel
 Radumfang (in m)

Am Beispiel Rohloff (1. Gang: 0,279) und einem Radumfang von 2,1m ergibt sich ne Kettenblatt/Ritzelüb. von 2,73.
Wie du die dann umsetzt ist dir überlassen, könntest z.B. ein 44er Blatt und 16er Ritzel nehmen. 
Nachteil an deiner Übersetzung wäre, das dir oben raus einiges fehlt,d.h. im größten Gang und 90er TF nur ~35Km/h.
Weil die 11er Alfine "nur" 409% Gesamtspektrum bietet.


----------



## x-rossi (18. März 2010)

danke olle!

35 kmh reichen dicke in der ebene. und ich kann eine ganze weile locker 110 tf treten, wenns dann unbedingt sein müsste 

das bike soll ein ganzjahrescommuter-wintertrainngsrad werden, also nix wildes fürs gelände im sommer


----------



## Rhombus (10. April 2010)

Gibt es hier eigentlich jemanden, der die 11er schon gefahren ist? Mich würde interessieren, ob die 11er auch solche surrenden Geräusche macht, wie die Rohloff. Oder ab man sie eher mit z.B. der Alfine 8 vergleichen kann?

Hat schon jemand irgendwo im Netz die Übersetzungen der einzelnen Gänge gefunden? Die Übersetzung vom Ersten und Letzten Gang würde mir auch absolut reichen!

Kann man die Alfine denn noch irgendwo probefahren oder ging das nur im Februar?

Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## Kati (10. April 2010)

Ich habe hier ein Blog mit Fahrbericht gefunden. Da steht auch, dass die Schaltlogik umgekehrt zur 8-fach ist. (War weiter oben gefragt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rhombus (10. April 2010)

Ist nur schade, dass auch meine Fragen nicht beantwortet werden!


----------



## itsadream (10. April 2010)

Du musst halt warten bis September.
Aber wenn du schon ein Rohloff Bike hast, wirst du dich (bis auf ein paar Gramm Gewicht) nur verschlechtern.


----------



## Rhombus (10. April 2010)

Ich kann halt so schlecht warten.....

Seit dem ich meiner Frau ein Alfine Bike gebaut habe, kann ich an eine Verschlechterung nicht mehr glauben!

Fakt ist, dass der Erste meiner Alfine in der Uebersetzung ca. dem 3. Gang meiner Rohloff endspricht!

Ebenfalls fakt ist, das das Rohloff Bike 750g leichter ist!

Und der letZte Fakt ist, das ich mit dem AlfBike den selben Berg besser hoch komme, als mit dem RohloffBike. Mehrmals getestet! Egal ob ich die Rohloff im ersten, zweiten oder dritten Gang fahre....

Warum auch immmer...........


----------



## Peter88 (11. April 2010)

Fakt ist das ein bike aus mehr teilen die die Fahreigenschaften beeinflussen besteht als nur aus einer Hinterradnab

mfg
peter


----------



## Rhombus (11. April 2010)

Das ist wohl richtig. Mir kommt es aber so vor, als würde die Rohloff einen total schlechten Wirkungsgrad haben.

Ich habe mir volgendes überlegt.

Ich werde mal das Alfine Rad ins Rohloff-Bike schrauben. 

Das ist ja mit ein paar Kabelbindern in einer halben Stunde erledigt.

Wenn ich dann immernoch besser die Berge hoch komme, ist es unbestritten. Wenn nicht, werde ich mich einen anderen Rahmen kaufen. Und die Sache mit der Schaltung verwerfen.

Dann habe ich ja den A/B Vergleich.

Ehrlich gesagt hoffe ich, dass es am Rahmen liegt!


----------



## itsadream (13. April 2010)

Nur mal so zur Info. Was ist das denn für ein super Rahmen, den du deiner Frau gegönnt hast?
Der Hintergrund meiner Frage ist, dass ich mir auch gerne ein Rad mit Nabengetriebe aufbauen möchte. So als Alltags-, Winter- und Kinderanhängerrad.
Die Ankündigung von der 11fach Alfine hat mein Projekt verzögert, man will ja dann doch das schönste haben


----------



## Rhombus (13. April 2010)

Jenes hier. Ist zwar ein Standart Rahmen, aber ich finde die Kettenspannlösung mit der Kettenführung absolut super!!! Würde ich immer wieder machen!

Morgen kommt die XTR Kurbel, da Ihr die Corratec mißfällt. Wie das halt immer so ist....

Obwohl ich die Kurbel super finde!


----------



## itsadream (13. April 2010)

sehr hübsch!
Vor allem auch die Kettenführung. Sieht sehr aufgeräumt aus. Nabenschaltung mit Kettenspanner sind doof, aber mit so etwas muss man nicht unbedingt einen speziellen Rahmen zB mit Excenter haben.


----------



## othu (14. April 2010)

Moin,
was ist das den für eine Kettenführung und wie aufwendig ist das Nachspannen?
Ich stehe vor dem gleichen Problem, EBB und verschiebbare Ausfallenden habe ich schon ausprobiert und beides konnte mich nicht überzeugen, darum steige ich mit meiner Alfine wieder auf einen normalen Rahmen um und wollte eigentlich einen Kettenspanner nutzen...

Grüße
Otto


----------



## Rhombus (14. April 2010)

Ahoi,

das ist eine höchst spezielle Eigenkonstruktion von mir und die kann für 113,- zzgl. USt bei mir erworben werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rhombus (14. April 2010)

Das ist natürlich totaler Blödsinn!

Gib bei eBay einfach mal Kettenführung ein. Die kosten ungefähr 15,-

Diese hier ist für Kettenblätter von 32-36 Zähnen. Dem endsprechend ist der Verstellbereich.

Einfach die Inbusschraube der Rolle lösen und verschieben.

Um so größer das Kettenblatt, desto größer auch der Verstellbereich!

Übrigens habe ich eben mit Rohloff telefoniert. Bis dato sagte der Mensch, das dass alles garnicht sein könne.
Die wollen nun nochmal die Übersetzungen der Rohloff und der Alfine von mir ausrechnen und sich dann melden.

Ist mittlerweile eine Stunde her. Ich bin gespannt....

Was mich etwas nachdenklich gemacht hat ist, dass der Mitarbeiter von Rohloff mir zu erzählen versuchte, dass meine Übersetzung der Alfine wahrscheinlich nicht zulässig sei. Das ändert aber nichts daran, das mein Alfine 1. Gang dem 3. Gang meiner Rohloff entspricht.
Schien mir, LEIDER, wie ein Ablenkungsmanöver.

Nun ja, ich warte erstmal auf den Rückruf.


----------



## othu (14. April 2010)

Danke!
Aber bei dem Preis werde ich erstmal den Alfine Kettenspanner ausprobieren, die Rahmenexperimente waren teuer genug um im September will die neue 11er Alfine gekauft werden 
Grüße
Otto

EDIT:
Okay, reingefallen, werde ich mir anschauen ;-)


----------



## R5D5 (14. April 2010)

Rhombus schrieb:


> Ahoi,
> 
> das ist eine höchst spezielle Eigenkonstruktion von mir und die kann für 113,- zzgl. USt bei mir erworben werden.


Hmm.. ich vermute mal, daß Du nach dem julianischen Kalender (http://www.ortelius.de/kalender/form_de2.php) lebst...


----------



## Olle Jolze (14. April 2010)

@ Rhombus

Da wird der Rohloff Mensch schon Recht haben.

1. Gang   Alfine: 0.527
3. Gang Rohloff: 0.360

Wenn dann käme der 6. Gang der Rohloff nahe an deinen ersten Alfine Gang heran: 0.528

Aber um sinnvoll zu vergleichen, solltest Du schon gleiche Blatt/Ritzel Übersetzung heranziehen sonst ist der Vergleich hinfällig.


----------



## Rhombus (14. April 2010)

Ne ne, der hat Unrecht!

Ich habe an der Rohloff 34/13 und an der Alf 32/18

Das heißt, das bei der Rohloff der Dritte mit 0,941538461 übersetzt ist.
                das bei der Alfine der Erste mit    0,936888888 übersetzt ist.
Das sind jeweils die Verhältnisse von Kurbelumdrehungen zu Radumdrehungen.

Meine Rechnung stimmt!!!

Mein Vergleich, dass der Erste der Alf ungefähr der Dritte der Rohloff ist, stimmt absolut!

Aber was ich an der Alfine habe, geht den ja eigentlich garnichts an! Der soll mir sagen, warum die Rohloff so dermaßen schwer läuft und die Surrenden Geräusche in fast jedem Gang auftreten.

Mehr will ich garnicht wissen! Und wenn er sagt, da kann nichts kaputt sein, dann wird die Rohloff verkauft!

Ich bin mir sicher, das irgendwas mit der Nabe nicht stimmt!


----------



## Olle Jolze (14. April 2010)

Ok das mag sein.
Ging mir nur darum, das Du ohne deine Ritzel/Kettenblattüb. anzugeben, die Aussage; 1. Gang Alfine = 3. Gang Rohloff getroffen hattest.


----------



## Rhombus (14. April 2010)

So, nun hab ich nochmals mit den Jungs von Rohloff gesprochen. Ich soll jetzt mein Rad zur örtlichen Rohloff-Vertretung bringen. Da wirds dann gecheckt. Sollten die nichts feststellen können (wovon ich leider ausgehe), wird das Hinterrad zu Rohloff eingeschickt.

***Irgendwie muss ich mir was einfallen lassen, um die Geschichte im richtigen Thread unter zu bringen....***


----------



## veraono (7. Juli 2010)

Hallo hat hier jemand schon die genauen Übersetzungen der 11 Gänge der neuen Alfine.  

Bzw. wird der Übersetzungsumfang im Vergleich zur 8 Gang nach oben oder unten oder beides erweitert, mich interessierts vor allem weil ich wissen will wie ich die Primärübersetzung wählen könnte. 

Merci und Greets


----------



## Vollgasbiker (9. September 2010)

Einfach himmlisch meine Alfine 11. Noch fahre ich sie leider mit 33/20, am WE kommt dann 39 drauf. Vom Schalten her ein absoluter Traum, eine Richtung super unter last, bei der anderen Richtung absolut flink wenn kurz Last weggenommen wird. Unvergleichlich leise. Da ist Shimano ein toller Wurf gelungen. Könnt demnäcst eine gebrauchte 9 Gang von  mir kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (9. September 2010)

woher? bilder?


----------



## horstj (10. September 2010)

Welche Richtung unter Last? Warum schreibst du hier nicht mindestens 500 Zeilen gefühlte Erfahrung mit 20 Bildern?


----------



## Vollgasbiker (10. September 2010)

Ups, sorry, war ein Schnellschuß, ich hätte mich wohl noch bedeckt halten sollen, aber habe sie gestern durch Kontakte erhalten und war total happy. In den leichteren Gang läßt sie sich unter Last schalten. In den schwereren brauchts nur minimal Entlastung. Schaltlogik ist die von Shimano gewohnt, Daumen schaltet in leichteren Gang. Geräusche gibt es gar keine. Wahnsinn, lautlos dahingleiten. Habe gar nicht gewußt, dass es auf meinem Weg zur Arbeit (22km) so viele Hasen und Rehe gibt. Gewogenes Gewicht ohne Ritzel und Ansteuerung ist übrigens 1,66 kg. Einfach top, wenn die nur noch einen Schnellspanner hätte!

Das mit den Photos lasse ich grad mal, da mein Rahmen auch die Quelle verrät. Die Nabe ist der Hammer, werde sie über den Winter mal ordentlich rannehmen.


----------



## taschenmesser2 (10. September 2010)

Vollgasbiker schrieb:


> Einfach himmlisch meine Alfine 11. Noch fahre ich sie leider mit 33/20, am WE kommt dann 39 drauf. Vom Schalten her ein absoluter Traum, eine Richtung super unter last, bei der anderen Richtung absolut flink wenn kurz Last weggenommen wird. Unvergleichlich leise. Da ist Shimano ein toller Wurf gelungen. Könnt demnäcst eine gebrauchte 9 Gang von mir kaufen


 

Die schaltung ist GARNICHT Mtb zugelassen!!
Shimano traut Ihr keine Belastung zu!
Zudem ist dann der "Berggang" dennoch nur 1,97 Meter "kurz", kein Vergleich zu einer Rohloff, die ganz leicht und legal die 1,4 Meter schafft, bei zudem gleichmäßiger Stufung.....

Zudem ist 33/20 weit ausserhalb der zulässigen Spezifikation, die ist, aufgrund des selben Misstrauens über die Materialstärke, auf max 38/23 begrenzt, normal ist 42/20!!


Das wird kaputt gehen!
460 euro in Mors.....


Eine Rohloff hält dagegen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. September 2010)

*dem taschenmesser ein taschentuch reicht* ...

ein kumpel von mir faehrt auch schon geraume zeit eine 8gang alfine im ECHTEN bike einsatz. HAELT!
der wechsel auf die 11gang ist auch schon beschlossen,...

ach ja... wenn die nabe nach 2-3jahren verreckt... sogar wenn man noch ne 2. kauft ist man billiger als mit ner rohloff... es gibt auch quallitaets overkill


----------



## Vollgasbiker (10. September 2010)

taschenmesser2 schrieb:


> Die schaltung ist GARNICHT Mtb zugelassen!!
> Shimano traut Ihr keine Belastung zu!
> Zudem ist dann der "Berggang" dennoch nur 1,97 Meter "kurz", kein Vergleich zu einer Rohloff, die ganz leicht und legal die 1,4 Meter schafft, bei zudem gleichmäßiger Stufung.....
> 
> ...




34-18 / 39-20 / 45-23
laut Bedienugsanleitung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rhombus (10. September 2010)

Spammt dieser Affe hier jetzt auch rum? Kann doch nicht angehen! So ein Schwachkopf! Der lässt sowieso nur seine eigene unrealistische Meinung zu!

Tut Euch selbst einen riesigen Gefallen: IGNORIERT diesen Pfosten!


----------



## Jocki (11. September 2010)

Kann man die alfine auch mit nem Rennrad sti schalten?


----------



## taschenmesser2 (11. September 2010)

Vollgasbiker schrieb:


> 34-18 / 39-20 / 45-23
> laut Bedienugsanleitung


 

Ja, und?

Das ergibt alles etwa 2,3 Meter Entfaltung, eine Kettenschaltung oder rohloff bieten leicht, echt, fein gestuft und haltbar locker 1,4 Meter, das sind Berggänge, und das sind ja Welten!
in meinem 29er sind 2,3 Meter der 5. Gang!!



zudem ist, wenn mans so kurz macht, der direktgang dann bei um die 4 Meter...
Kann man schön 17 Kmh fahren, im Direktgang....
Oder man ist in den gängen darüber, mit um die 92% Wirkungsgrad....Nicht soo toll!


----------



## taschenmesser2 (11. September 2010)

Rhombus schrieb:


> Spammt dieser Affe hier jetzt auch rum? Kann doch nicht angehen! So ein Schwachkopf! Der lässt sowieso nur seine eigene unrealistische Meinung zu!
> 
> Tut Euch selbst einen riesigen Gefallen: IGNORIERT diesen Pfosten!


 

Rhombus, der Pfosten und Schwätzer bist Du!
dein Avatar passt gut!

komm mit Argumenten, sachlich und klar ausgedrückt, oder lass es!

Rumpöbeln und stinkern ist nicht!
deine Ausdrucksweise ist ja...unangenehm!


Ärks!!!:kotz::kotz:


----------



## taschenmesser2 (11. September 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> *dem taschenmesser ein taschentuch reicht* ...
> 
> ein kumpel von mir faehrt auch schon geraume zeit eine 8gang alfine im ECHTEN bike einsatz. HAELT!
> der wechsel auf die 11gang ist auch schon beschlossen,...
> ...


 

DAS ist ja auch ober-gut! 
eine Schaltung, die schwer, uneffizient und teuer ist, schlecht im Wirkungsgrad, ein gebauter Kompromiss, eine Schaltung, die 550 Euro kostet, die soll man, weil Sie für Ihren gewünschten Zweck weder gebaut, noch zugelassen ist, illegal ausserhalb Ihrer Spezifikation betreiben, und nach 2 (!!!!) Jahren sonst eben wegwerfen!

550/2=275 euro, pro Jahr!!

Da ist ne Rohloff ja auf einmal richtig billig, nach 4 Jahren!

Da kann man ja auch xtr fahren ....bei derartigen Horrorkosten!

zeigt aber, dass einige so heiß sind, dass sie rationalen Argumenten nicht zugänglich sind.
eine 11er wird im mtb Einsatz zerbröseln, wie die olle 8er auch, ist ja auch nie im Leben zulässig laut shimano, die werden wissen, warum! 

ist ne Trekking/Citybike Schaltung.


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. September 2010)

taschenmesser2 schrieb:


> illegal? ich fahre auch illegal ne lefty in nicht cDale... komm ich dann in knast...
> 
> verkriech dich doch bitte wieder unter dem stein, unter dem du hervorgekrochen bist... oder besser unter der rohloff!


----------



## taschenmesser2 (11. September 2010)

Kauf Du dir mal schön alle 2 Jahre ne neue 11er! 

Muahahahaha!!!

alle 2 Jahre!
herrlich! 


DAS bringt es! 
Ist billig, und schockt!!

warum auch immer, der will unbedingt ne 11er ( will, will, will!!!).

Und dann ernsthaft der entlarvende Vorschlag, dann, wenn kaputt(was Er selber erwartet), alle 2 Jahre ne neue! 

die "Vorteile" werden gesehen, alle Nachteile/Unmöglichkeiten eben ausgeblendet...wie kein Berggang, nicht mtb zulässig, weit ausserhalb Spezifikation betrieben...
Und wenns garnicht passt, dann eben alle 2 jahre ne neue!


Oder jedes Jahr ????


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. September 2010)

ok,.. du bist in 5 jahren der erste der es auf die igno schafft... meine fresse!


----------



## taschenmesser2 (11. September 2010)

Kein argument...
mit einem satz gegengehalten...

Kauf du dir mal schön die 11er!
Vielleicht gleich im 2er/3er Pack!
wird dann vielleicht günstiger, als 550 Euro pro!
Obwohl....550x2, auch minus rabatt...das wären schonmal deutlich mehr, als für ne Rohloff....

also kauf lieber EINE 11er, und dann eben, in spätestens 2 Jahren, wenn sie, aufgrund von genereller nichtfreigabe, weit ausserhalb spezifikation betrieben, um sowas ähnliches, wie einen Berggang sich hinzubasteln, dann def kaputt ist!! 

Dann merkst du auch nicht sooo sehr, wie teuer diese Variante ist....
denn 2x 550 wären ja 1100, und damit klar erkennbar , auch für dich, teurer, als 900....
nee....schön für 550 heute eine, dann bald() ne neue!



top Invest!
SO spart man!


----------



## horstj (11. September 2010)

Jocki schrieb:


> Kann man die alfine auch mit nem Rennrad sti schalten?



Wenn man die Stellweite per Umlenkhebel anpasst könnte es bpsw. mit einem Campagnolo 11fach gehen. Vlt. ist sie zufällig auch einfach gleich. Die Variante habe ich auch für einen Wintercrosser auf dem Plan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rhombus (11. September 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> verkriech dich doch bitte wieder unter dem stein, unter dem du hervorgekrochen bist... oder besser unter der rohloff!



DANKE!!!

Besser kann man es nicht ausdrücken! Jetzt nervt dieser Vogel in zwei Threads gleichzeitig, immer und immer wieder mit dem gleichen Müll. Und nochmal der gleiche Müll!

bla bla bla

Kann man da nicht irgendwie gegen vor gehen? Gibts da nicht was von Ratiopharm?

Ich meine, ich sehe Seine Spam-Beiträge ja nicht, aber es nervt trotzdem, da sich immer LEIDER immer irgendjemand genötigt sieht, sich gegen diesen Spaten verteidigen zu müssen.....

SEHR SCHADE, dass sich noch immer so viele dazu bereit erklären, mit Ihm zu komunizieren!


----------



## itsadream (12. September 2010)

horstj schrieb:


> Wenn man die Stellweite per Umlenkhebel anpasst könnte es bpsw. mit einem Campagnolo 11fach gehen. Vlt. ist sie zufällig auch einfach gleich. Die Variante habe ich auch für einen Wintercrosser auf dem Plan.



Für die 3, 7 oder 8fach Schaltungen gibts STI Hebel.
Hier der Hersteller:
http://www.sussex.com.tw/versa.html


----------



## Vollgasbiker (16. September 2010)

[Danke für den Hinweis, es ist kein MTB


----------



## Vollgasbiker (16. September 2010)

Es ist kein MTB


----------



## veraono (19. September 2010)

taschenmesser2 schrieb:


> ....bla bla bla...bla bla bla ....Kauf Du dir mal schön alle 2 Jahre ne neue 11er.... bla bla bla... bla bla bla ....


 


taschenmesser2 schrieb:


> ....bla bla bla...bla bla bla .... bla bla bla... bla bla bla ....


 



taschenmesser2 schrieb:


> ....bla bla bla...bla bla bla ....  bla bla bla ....


 
Check nicht wieso du hier in sämtlichen Threads in seitenlangen Posts versuchst Leuten die gute Erfahrungen mit Naben gemacht haben zu erzählen dass die Dinger trotzdem nichts taugen, obwohl du selbst höchstwahrsch. noch nie längere Zeit mal eine Alfine gefahren bist 
Obs nun zugelassen ist oder nicht, die 8-Fach hälts bislang gut aus und demnach find ich die 11er ist ein Versuch wert.


----------



## thomas.h (25. September 2010)

Hallo,
sehe ich das richtig, dass die 11er Alfine NICHT mit Schnellspanner gefahren werden kann, sondern nur mit Schraubmuttern?
Der Grund dürfte die Drehmomentabstützung sein?

Danke


----------



## othu (25. September 2010)

Das siehst du richtig, wie die alte 8er auch nur Starrachse mit Hutmuttern.


----------



## x-rossi (25. September 2010)

nachdem ich mich anfangs auch für die 11er interessiert habe bin ich mittlerweile aber doch der meinung, dass ein paar mark mehr in eine gebrauchte rohloff besser investiert sind.


----------



## othu (25. September 2010)

Ich habe mir auch eine Rohloff bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## largo (25. September 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> nachdem ich mich anfangs auch für die 11er interessiert habe bin ich mittlerweile aber doch der meinung, dass ein paar mark mehr in eine gebrauchte rohloff besser investiert sind.



Die Rechnung geht aber auch nur jetzt _noch_ auf, da es keine gebrauchten 11er Alfines gibt. Wenn man dann die ersten Alfines fuer 150 Euro sieht, wird sich diese Frage glaube ich eher nicht stellen.


----------



## x-rossi (25. September 2010)

steht ja jedem frei zu warten, so lange we möchte.


----------



## onkel_c (28. September 2010)

ja, das ist doch das tolle an unserer welt. trotz forum kann sich jeder kaufen was er möchte und für richtig hält.


----------



## zingel (29. September 2010)

viele Leute, die sich die 11er kaufen, sind nicht in diesem Forum und stellen sich ihre Bikes nicht aus Gebrauchtteilen zusammen. Wenn man dann im Laden steht und mit dem Neupreis der Rohloff und der Alfine konfrontiert wird, ist's wohl für viele klar. zumindest hier in der Schweiz ist Rohloff sehr teuer!

Was den Geländeinsatz angeht, ist die Alfine für mich in meinem Gelände keine Alternative. Ich brauche die 500% Range der Dose.


----------



## onkel_c (4. Oktober 2010)

vielleicht ist für den ein oder anderen auch das statement von michael wild (marketing paul lange/shimano) aus trekkingbike 05/2010 interessant: 

'Auch wenn Geländefans das nicht gerne hören wollen. Die Alfine 11-Gang ist nicht für den Einsatz am Mountainbike gemacht. Den Vergleich mit Rohloff hören wir zwar gern, müssen aber ganz klar abwinken.'


----------



## Sahnie (4. Oktober 2010)

onkel_c schrieb:


> vielleicht ist für den ein oder anderen auch das statement von michael wild (marketing paul lange/shimano) aus trekkingbike 05/2010 interessant:
> 
> 'Auch wenn Geländefans das nicht gerne hören wollen. Die Alfine 11-Gang ist nicht für den Einsatz am Mountainbike gemacht. Den Vergleich mit Rohloff hören wir zwar gern, müssen aber ganz klar abwinken.'




Die Gründe für solche Aussagen können ja vielfältig sein. Es wird einfach ein Heidengeld mit Kettenschaltungen verdient. Ritzel, Kette, Schaltröllchen, Züge sind ja alles Verschleißteile und billig in der Herstellung. 

Eine Nabenschaltung ist wahrscheinlich sehr teuer in der Herstellung und danach ist Ende mit Geldverdienen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antihero (5. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

kann jemand eine halbwegs verlässliche Preisangabe machen, da ich mir die oft genannten 550 beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen kann, wenn ich sehe was die 8-fach Alfine so im Aftermarket kostet.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Antihero


----------



## Hellspawn (5. Oktober 2010)

Antihero schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kann jemand eine halbwegs verlässliche Preisangabe machen, da ich mir die oft genannten 550 beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen kann, wenn ich sehe was die 8-fach Alfine so im Aftermarket kostet.
> 
> ...



Bei Rose 380eur: http://www.roseversand.de/technik/n...-11-fach.html?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=32893


----------



## Antihero (5. Oktober 2010)

Hellspawn schrieb:


> Bei Rose 380eur: http://www.roseversand.de/technik/n...-11-fach.html?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=32893



Vielen Dank. Hatte über google auf die Schnelle nichts gefunden.


----------



## felixthewolf (15. November 2010)

Hi

ich habe eben die ersten 11-er Alfines bekommen.
Beim gewicht bin ich Positiv überrascht.

unter 1700gr für die nabe solo.
Da ist eine Rohloff gute 100gr schwerer.

Nach dem die 8er Alfine im letzten Jahr eine gute Figur gemacht hat, bin ich ehrlich gesagt recht zuversichtlich dass die neue eine günstige Alternative ist.
Von dem, was ich so gehört habe, soll sich der VK der Alfine 11fach bei 350-380 einpendeln. Der Straßenpreis wird sich sicher noch entwickeln...

Felix


----------



## dudsen (15. November 2010)

Hallo,

Ich hoffe das ist keine doofe Frage, aber wie sieht es eigentlich aus mit dem Drehmoment aus. Frage deshalb da ich evtl. einen Carbon erwerben wuerde. Sieht es da aehnlich aus wie mit der rohloff?

Danke.
Gruesse,
d


----------



## Catsoft (17. November 2010)

felixthewolf schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> ich habe eben die ersten 11-er Alfines bekommen.
> Beim gewicht bin ich Positiv überrascht.
> ...



Das klingt doch mal interessant


----------



## zingel (17. November 2010)

wegen dem Gewicht hat sich Rohloff mal gewehrt, weil die Alfine 
komplett montiert schwerer sei, als die Rohloff im selben Zustand.


----------



## manati (13. Dezember 2010)

So da ich meine ersten Touren hinter mir hab schreib ich mal meine ersten
Eindrücke.Erst mal wie schon geschrieben ist sie sehr leise.Kein Vergleich zur Rohloff.Shifter ist etwas klobig aber kurze Schaltwege bei weing Kraftaufwand.Schalten unter teillast kein problem und schnell genug.Unter Vollast schalte ich nie, auch nicht bei meiner Rohloff.Hab sie am MTB mit 34/18 und da stimmt die Übersetzung für mich(mittelgebirge).Also wenn sie jetzt hält, dann ist sie auf jedenfall eine alternative für die, die nicht 14 gänge brauchen ,und die gewissheit das die nabe einen durch Afrika bringt.Muss auch sagen das ich immer lieber mit einem Shifter geschaltet habe als mit einem Drehgriff.Also bis auf den optisch nicht so tollen Shifter erstmal nur lob.(auch ist die montage sehr einfach)

Gruß


----------

